# Spokane Swap



## 52Ford (Jun 24, 2021)

Are there any bicycle swap meets in the Spokane area?


----------



## p51mustang55 (Jun 24, 2021)

I wish there was. Hope something pops up.


----------



## 52Ford (Jun 24, 2021)

p51mustang55 said:


> I wish there was. Hope something pops up.



I’m heading over next month for the Antique V8 Ford Club show and swap meet. Trying to decide if it’s worth bringing some bike stuff with too.
Spokane seems to have a nice selection of big car shows which is nice.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2021)

This swap is taking place in Northern Oregon this weekend...










						Keizer Lions swap meet 2021 | Swap Meets, Events, Rides
					

I have finally secured a date on the Keizer Oregon Lions Club Bicycle swap meet. Saturday June 26th 2021. 4100 Cherry ave ne in keizer oregon 97303. More details will follow in a couple of weeks




					thecabe.com


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 24, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> This swap is taking place in Northern Oregon this weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish I could go!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2021)

barneyguey said:


> I wish I could go!



Me too! I gotta work!🤬


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 24, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Me too! I gotta work!🤬



Work always gets in the way! If they have it again next year, maybe I can. Not enough notice this year for me to plan for it.


----------



## JRE (Jun 24, 2021)

Yep were already making plans for next years swap and possibly a indoor swap there in October.


----------



## p51mustang55 (Jun 24, 2021)

Spokane really does need a regular organized swap that the word gets out more then to just a handful of collectors by word of mouth. Definitely something to work on.


----------



## bloo (Jun 24, 2021)

Is there ANYTHING in Washington State? 

I just saw another swap posted the other day for Oregon. Looked up the town. 6 miles from the swap that's happening this weekend.


----------



## JRE (Jun 24, 2021)

Yea there is a swap at the antique power land in brooks this weekend. Sometimes there is some bike stuff mixed in there also.


----------



## bloo (Jun 24, 2021)

BOTH swaps are this weekend then? Well that's either really convenient or a really bad idea. I can't make it. I thought I read September for the other one.


----------



## 52Ford (Jul 14, 2021)

I was just in Spokane last weekend at a vintage and antique car swap meet. I sold more bicycle related items than car related.
Hell, if I knew the area better I would try setting up a bike swap meet!


----------

